# Ernest & Celestine An awesome looking hand drawn film, coming to the US



## Bloodhowl (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;UJ1rmOYLr2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ1rmOYLr2U[/video] Trailer for film


----------



## Bloodhowl (Dec 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;3cfJ3elgT9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cfJ3elgT9M[/video] Goto 1:46 for info on film

It'll be dubbed in english.


----------



## lookabout (Apr 5, 2014)

Saw it yesterday and very much enjoyed it!
Really drawn by the animation.


----------

